# Intel Pentium Dual-Core T4200 spieletauglich?



## Neomar (6. Juli 2009)

Hi


da ich mir demnächst ein Notebook kaufen möchte wollte ich mal fragen ob es auch spieletauglich ist, eigentlich bereitet mir nur der Prozessor etwas sorgen.


Insbesondere würden mich Spiele in beliebigen Detailgraden wie Oblivion und evtl Anno 1404 interessieren.


CPU: Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core-Prozessor T4200 (2,0 GHz, 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB)
GPU: 512 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570
RAM: 4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]


Wie wichtig ist dabei der Cache, 1MB bzw 2MB?




mfg Neomar


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal so: ne viel stärkere CPU würde bei der kartwe auch nicht mehr so viel bringen. die CPU könnte ruhig was besser sein, aber is schon ok

nur anno 1404 is leider AFAIK grad auch sehr CPU-lastig. ich hab ein notebook mit einer T7700 und ner 8600m GT, 3Dmark06 ca. 4000 Punkte, und die anno-demo geht da nur mit wenigen details, sieht IMHO sogar häßlicher aus als anno 1503.

zum vergleich: ein notebook mit einer 4570 hätte nur dann mehr punkte, wenn die CPU auch besser ist UND die karte GDDR3 hat. mit nur GDDR2 und einem T5500 hat die karte sogar nur 3300 Punkte. 

Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

oblivion hab ich bei mir nicht probiert, aber mit einem deutlich schwächeren lief es auf low wunderbar, ich denke, das sollte mind. auf mittel dann auch dem og. von dir laufen. welches notebook is das denn?


----------



## Neomar (6. Juli 2009)

Dell Laptop- und Notebook-Angebote | Dell DE

Der Studio 15 für 549 € wär es.


Zu den CPU's. ich versuche mit da etwas hieranzu orientieren: PassMark CPU Lookup

Punktestände:

T7700:  - 1345
T6400:  - 1318 <-- der würde mich aber schon 80 € mehr kosten.
T4200:  - 1240
T5500:  - 900


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

also, für anno 1404 wäre die bessere CPU schon hilfreich, wobei die frage is, ob das mit DER karte überhaupt akzeptabel läuft. wenn nicht, dann würde auch ne P9600-CPU nix bringen.


----------



## Neomar (6. Juli 2009)

Hm, okay. Dann halt vermutlich erstmal kein Anno.


Also bleibst du der Meinung, dass die CPU bei der GPU in Sachen Spiele völlig in Ordnung ist und ein deutlicher Aufpreis nicht notwendig wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

für die karte, die eingabaut ist, reicht die CPU. is halt immer so ne sache, es kann halt mal doch ein spiel geben, das ruckelt, und mit ner besseren CPU würd es laufen...


----------



## Neomar (6. Juli 2009)

Das Problem hat man aber immer 


Danke für deine Hilfe, muss mal gucken was ich jetzt mache.


----------



## crass (6. Juli 2009)

vll später selbst ne andere CPU reinpacken vonne bucht ; )

hier is amd cpu und 3650 >http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/packard_bell/packard+bell+sl+81+b+100+ge512+mb+ati+3650

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a425217.html   499.-

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a425239.html  599.-


----------



## Carvahall (17. Juli 2009)

mySN® Schenker-Notebook

Ist die CPU gut genug für die GRAKA?? Lohnt ein Upgrade?


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Juli 2009)

Naja die GDDR 3 Version der HD 4570 soll in der Praxis genauso schnell wie eine 9600 m GT sein 

Naja die CPU bremst schon etwas ,aber ein besseree CPU kostet da auch ne Menge


----------



## Neomar (23. Juli 2009)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert.

Hab das Dell Notebook jetzt bekommen und holla die Waldfee die erste Mission Anno 1404 lief zwar auf minimalen Einstellungen aber dafür optimal.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2009)

mach mal ne benchmark mit 3Dmark06, würd mich interessieren, was das so bringt.


----------



## BarHusk (24. Juli 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur anno 1404 is leider AFAIK grad auch sehr CPU-lastig. ich hab ein notebook mit einer T7700 und ner 8600m GT, 3Dmark06 ca. 4000 Punkte, und die anno-demo geht da nur mit wenigen details, sieht IMHO sogar häßlicher aus als anno 1503.
> 
> zum vergleich: ein notebook mit einer 4570 hätte nur dann mehr punkte, wenn die CPU auch besser ist UND die karte GDDR3 hat. mit nur GDDR2 und einem T5500 hat die karte sogar nur 3300 Punkte.


 
Also da muß ich widersprechen:
Ich habe selber den T4200 (Penryn 45nm) mit einer 9600M GT 512MB und 4Gb RAM
Ich Spiele Anno 1404 bei 1280x800 mit sehr hoher Auflösung!!!
Es ist ganz minimal am ruckeln und bei hoher Auflösung ruckelt garnichts mehr sondern läuft 1a flüssig!!

Vielleicht solltest Du, wenn möglich, Deine GraKa tauschen


----------



## Neomar (24. Juli 2009)

Mit 3D Mark06 hab ich 3969 Punkte.



Vlt sollte ich bei Gelegenheit mal die Grafikeinstellungen in Anno höher stellen


----------



## BarHusk (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren 

welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn drin und wieviel VRam?


----------



## Neomar (25. Juli 2009)

CPU: Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core-Prozessor T4200 (2,0 GHz, 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB)
GPU: 512 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570
RAM: 4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]


----------



## BarHusk (25. Juli 2009)

Das Problem dabei ist die Grafikkarte da sie nur 64 Bit hat 
Da wirst Du wohl mit den mittleren Details leben müssen 

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug

_"Die HD 4570 bietet deutlich weniger Shader als die HD 4650 und ist dadurch deutlich langsamer._
_Laut AMD verfügt sie nur über einen 64 Bit Speicherbus, manche GPU-Z Versionen geben jedoch fälschlich einen 128 Bit Bus an._
_Je nach verwendeten Speicher (DDR2 bis GDDR3) deutlich langsamer. Technisch ähnlich zu der Desktop 4550"_


----------



## Neomar (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1366x768.

 - Niedrige Detailstufe: komplett flüssig

 - Mittlere Detailstufe: komplett flüssig

 - Hohe Detailstufe: wenn man sich Bewegungen sehr genau ansieht, stellt man ganz leichte Ruckler circa alle 5-10 sec fest. Bei normalem Spielbetrieb nicht auffällig.

 - Sehr hohe Detailstufe: sehr leichte Ruckler etwa einmal die Sekunde aber immernoch gut spielbar, da es nur etwas die Atmosphäre trübt wenn man sich die Bewegungsabläufe anguckt und sonst kaum auffällt.


-----
getestet in Mission 2.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Jo, die karte ist in der Praxis kaum langsamer als eine 9600mGt


----------



## BarHusk (25. Juli 2009)

das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, nur macht es schon einen unterschied ob die karte 64 bit, 128 bit oder 256 bit hat 
zudem kommt auch noch das er eine höhere auflösung am Notebook hat


----------



## Neomar (25. Juli 2009)

@BarHusk:
Falls du die Vollversion von Anno 1404 hast, merkt man einen erwähnenswerten Leistungsunterschied zwischen den ersten beiden Missionen der Kampagne und aufwändigeren Szenarios?
Besitze selbst bisher nur die Demo.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

@BarHusk: DU hst ja ne 9600m GT, die is besser. wenn die auch noch DDR3 hat, is die sogar satte 50% schneller.


bei mir wie gesagt konnte ich die demo nicht mit höheren details spielen, und von 3Dmarks her gesehen lieg ich im bereich wie neomar (4000 punkte)


@neomar: poste mal, mit welchen details & co du noch gut spielen kannst bei deiner nativen auflösung (vermutlich 1280x800). einfach die standard "mittlere" einstellung?


----------



## Neomar (25. Juli 2009)

Meine native Auflösung ist 1366x768 (glaub ich  ).

Dazu stehen die Werte für verschiedene Detaileinstellungen ja vor ein paar Posts.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @BarHusk: DU hst ja ne 9600m GT, die is besser. wenn die auch noch DDR3 hat, is die sogar satte 50% schneller.
> 
> 
> bei mir wie gesagt konnte ich die demo nicht mit höheren details spielen, und von 3Dmarks her gesehen lieg ich im bereich wie neomar (4000 punkte)
> ...



Nöö, in vielen games ist die Hd 4570 gleichwertig,allerdings die GDDr3 Variante


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Nöö, in vielen games ist die Hd 4570 gleichwertig,allerdings die GDDr3 Variante


 
die 96er mit DDR3 vs. die 4570? unsinn, welche spiele sollen das denn bitte sein? baldurs gate vielleicht?  

die 4570 ist im BESTEN falle bei nicht mal 5000 punkten in 3Dmark06, bei D3Markvantage 1200. die 9600m GT DDR3 liegt aber bei 6000 bzw. 1700. 

in crysis low 72 vs 42 FPS, in fear auf max 57 vs 42, doom³ (800x600) sogar 200 vs. 55...

ich glaub du verwechselst das mit der 4*65*0. ^^


was natürlich sein kann is, dass es mit vsync aktiviert dann bei beiden karten 30fps sind, nur hätte die 4570 dann halt ohne vsync zB 40 FPS und die 9600m GT zB 50 FPS.


klar, die 9600m GT mit DDR2, da kann die 4570 gleichwertig sein. hier in dem fall hat neomar aber 4000 punkte mit seine 4570 in 3Dmark06, und das hätte selbst die schlechteste 9600m GT ebenfalls.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Juli 2009)

Naja der 3d mark 06 ist nicht gerade aussage kräftig, zumal er seit jeher nV´s bevorzugt

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 and 4530 Crysis benchmarks | towards the optimal laptop
Hier nach sind die ein Niveau , du darfst nicht vergessen ,die HD m4570 entspricht weitesgehend der hd 4550 ,die 9600 mGT hat ja wenig mit der Desktop Variante zu tun .


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

ja, ne 4850 im OPTIMUM kommt an ne mittelgute 9600m GT ran - das schrieb ich ja. aber eine von den 4570 mit "nur" 4000 3Dmark - so wie hier - ist eher ne "mittelgute" 4570, und die kommt nicht an ne 9600m GT DDR3 ran  

ich hab da auch andere benchmarks mit crysis, wo ne 4570 auf ca. 40 kommt, die 9600 aber bei 6-7 notebooks auf mind 50 (bis auf ein scheibar verhunztes HP, das nur 32 schafft) Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT "einzelwerte im detail" mal ansehen. und hier die 4570: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Juli 2009)

Mag sein das sie nicht ganz an die 9600 mGT rankommt ,aber viel schlechter ist sie nicht .


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

naja, wenn man viel glück hat, kommt sie an eine schlechte 9600m mit DDR3 ran... ich würd - wenn ich keine benchmarks zu nem notebook hab - IMMER eine 9600m vorziehen, erst recht wenn die DDR3 hat.


----------



## BarHusk (27. Juli 2009)

@Neomar, 
Ich habe die Vollversion und kann nur sagen  das Spiel ist jeden cent wert

Was die Grafik betrifft ist es schon ein unterschied zwischen der Demo und der Vollversion.
In der Vollversion hast Du ganz andere möglichkeiten und die Grafik wird immer komplexer je weiter man kommt...man bedenke allein die Monumente

@Herbboy
den Benchmarkvergleich den Du als Link hast hatte ich mir vorher auch angesehen und natürlich noch einige andere im www.
Das war für mich eine ganz klare Kaufentscheidung für die 9600m GT

@ATIFan22
wo hast Du denn den blödsinn her das die NVidia bevorzugt wird??
Schon mal daran gedacht das eine gleichwertge ATI vielleicht doch etwas schlechter abschneidet als eine Nvidia?

@all
also ich habe die 9600m GT (GDDR2) in meinem Notebook und habe 4550 punkte bei 3dMark06 (1280x800), nur mal so zur Info.
Sind also knapp 600 punkte mehr wie mit der ATI bei Neomar


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Juli 2009)

höö,versteh ich nicht ganz
gleichwertige nV Karten schneiden im 3d mark 06 und vorallem im Vantage mit Physx besser ab als ATi Karten 
eventeull weil er eher auf Texturfüllrate abfährt etc. ,aber es ist jedenfalls meist so .


----------

